
Scalatra: A Sinatra-like Web Framework for Scala - icey
http://www.infoq.com/news/2010/10/scalatra
======
flacon
They really need to change the name. Something that rips off Sinatra less and
promotes the fact that its a micro-framework. Besides that I would love to
take it for a test drive.

~~~
SourPatch
It's kind of funny because originally it was called step and then they renamed
it a few months ago. I liked step better.

~~~
rossabaker
We renamed after we discovered another framework named Step. The new name has
the advantage of being easier to search for, but I do sincerely apologize for
the name of the scalatra-scalate module. Glad you enjoy the framework!

------
icey
Anyone using this? It'd be pretty awesome to get a first-hand account of it.

~~~
SourPatch
I have used it. I like it quite a bit. It's very simple and integrates nicely
with Scalate, a Scala templating library.

Scalatra + Scalate + development using simple-build-tool (using ~ prepare-
webapp) is a pretty killer combination, in my opinion. The feedback cycle is
every bit as fast as rails.

------
HowardRoark
Although I love Scala, I preferr Groovy/Grails over Scala/Lift for my web
development needs. I would love to give Scalatra a try too.

------
alnayyir
Is anyone aware of any web frameworks that are more structured than the 1,001
Sinatra clones but aren't Django/Rails or something resembling a rotting
corpse with a bad idea for an ODB persistence layer?

